# driver rating



## boredwithitall (Oct 12, 2015)

How is it, if you don't drive. your rating goes down. I went from 4.86 to 4.71 without taking any trips..


----------



## FormerUber (Sep 29, 2015)

Riders providing ratings long after their rides...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

boredwithitall said:


> How is it, if you don't drive. your rating goes down. I went from 4.86 to 4.71 without taking any trips..


hello newbie, riders can rate you right when they get out the car, the next day, or a month from when you gave them a ride...


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

They have to complete the rating before they request another trip, don't they?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> They have to complete the rating before they request another trip, don't they?





Bart McCoy said:


> Yes


If that is true, how does one explain "You received eighteen five star ratings out of twenty rated trips" and you took twenty-five trips that week?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Speaking of driver ratings, anyone else no longer seeing your seven day average?


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Where are you seeing things like "You received eighteen five star ratings out of twenty rated trips"? All I see is my overall rating for all-time, not broken down by day or week or anything.

To answer your question, if you gave 25 trips and only got 20 ratings, that just means five of the riders didn't rate you.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Speaking of driver ratings, anyone else no longer seeing your seven day average?


Yes, I noticed it disappeared today. I liked looking at the, 1, 7, 30 and 365 totals. I will miss the 7 day total.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If that is true, how does one explain "You received eighteen five star ratings out of twenty rated trips" and you took twenty-five trips that week?


I thought you were a vet?

Pax don't have to rate, only drivers do.

If a pax decides to rate, they must do so before their next trip.....


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

I've had a pax tell me he NEVER rates any rides.

He even told me he wasn't going to rate me.

Yet he still uses uber the next time he wants to.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

1LIFE said:


> I've had a pax tell me he NEVER rates any rides.
> 
> He even told me he wasn't going to rate me.
> 
> Yet he still uses uber the next time he wants to.


well... he's lying


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

331303 said:


> well... he's lying


Lying about what?
Pax don't have to rate, your  weekly summary proves this


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I thought you were a vet?
> 
> Pax don't have to rate, only drivers do.
> 
> If a pax decides to rate, they must do so before their next trip.....


^^^^I am, indeed. Thus, I was, and am, aware that passengers need not rate. From "Old Rocker" 's question, and your reply, I gathered that you were asserting that passengers can not request another trip until they rate the driver. Such has been posted on more than one of these boards in the past. I was wondering if there had been a change of which I was not aware or was the Greater Maryland market different on this one.

It appears that the below quoted poster took your reply in the same way that I did. \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



1LIFE said:


> I've had a pax tell me he NEVER rates any rides.
> 
> He even told me he wasn't going to rate me.
> 
> Yet he still uses uber the next time he wants to.


Perhaps a better way to express it might be "If the user wants to rate your trip, he must do so before he requests another ride. If he requests another ride before he rates your trip, no longer can he rate your trip.".


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Speaking of driver ratings, anyone else no longer seeing your seven day average?


don't see mine. only 1, 30, 365


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

On the app my rating is a 4.5. Is this updated at the end of each week? Per my dashboard my 1 day is 5.0, 30 day is 4.53 and 365 is 4.67. Just curious why my app rating is still showing 4.5. Thoughts? This is still confusing to me.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I think a couple of times it showed my seven day rating as the default when I looked, even though it's no longer an option.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

boredwithitall said:


> How is it, if you don't drive. your rating goes down. I went from 4.86 to 4.71 without taking any trips..


The higher rating is your short term rating and your lower is probably your rating since inception.

Edit: or could be the opposite. You didn't mention where you saw each.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Txponygirl said:


> On the app my rating is a 4.5. Is this updated at the end of each week? Per my dashboard my 1 day is 5.0, 30 day is 4.53 and 365 is 4.67. Just curious why my app rating is still showing 4.5. Thoughts? This is still confusing to me.


There seems to be a reporting delay in the app. Late last night my rating on the website didn't match what the app said (off by a slight amount). This morning they match. It definitely updates more often than weekly, more like every few hours.


----------



## Buck8269 (Oct 3, 2015)

The rating system is just a Uber scam. It's a really bad idea. There is nothing positive for the drivers. You don't get anything for a good rating. I really don't care about the rating system anymore. No tips so what's the point. I just treat people with the golden rule. My rating is 4.76


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Where are you seeing things like "You received eighteen five star ratings out of twenty rated trips"? All I see is my overall rating for all-time, not broken down by day or week or anything.
> 
> To answer your question, if you gave 25 trips and only got 20 ratings, that just means five of the riders didn't rate you.


"You received eighteen five star ratings out of twenty rated trips" is not on the partner web site; it comes as part of your weekly email summary.

On the web site you can see ratings for 1, 30 and 365 days. It seems that Uber has removed the 7 day option.

It further appears that the 1 day is a sliding 1 day, i.e. the last 24 hours not midnight to midnight of the previous day.


----------



## Buck8269 (Oct 3, 2015)

I hate the rating system. The rating system does absolutely nothing for the drivers.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

This guy has a great spreadsheet and explains the basics:





However be forewarned, he doesn't like to be challenged on his assumptions. (you will see in the comment section).
Apparently he has received a lot of hate mail on other forums, and I can see why.
He's an asshole.

But I do like that spreadsheet.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

My overall rating went up this week from 4.67 - 4.69. The only thing I did different was not drive over the weekend overnights.


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

I find that video interesting. Previously I posted that I had a 4.5 and was worried. I didn't drive for 2 weeks. I drove again on 10/17 with 13 rides and on my summary I was told out of 13 rides I got 13 5 stars. Outstanding per Uber's summary notice. I went from a 4.5 to a 4.71 overall. Great! So I drove next on 10/29 & 10/30 5 trips total and now the 7 day is back on the dashboard and I have a 4.33. I only had one mouthy driver who was gross and worked at Chili's and smelled like the food and he was going to work (dang it, I didn't see his rating either) , so I carry Febreeze in my car, in case I have a pax smoker (leaves odor in car) or any PAX leaves an odor, so that it goes away before my next ride. So now the 7 day is back on my dashboard with a 4.33. However on my 30 day and 33 rides I have a 4.88 (this always confuses me). I have only driven 51 rides total since I started driving and my overall is now a 4.68, from last night I started with a 4.71. Basically I don't really care until I hit 100 rides as I only do this for extra cash when I can. I use to worry about ratings and Lyft is not in my area. You don't know when a pax rates you, so I will continue to drive when I can and not worry about ratings anymore. I do however watch the riders ratings and don't pick up anyone under a 4.6 regardless of surge times. I don't drive bar times at all, nor hit the college areas (which I found to be my down fall). I found my perfect sitting spot for riders and my pax have all had 4.7 + ratings. I don't know of anyone else in my area who even knows about this forum, but it's been very helpful to me.


----------

